# Edirol/Roland MA-15D or Audioengine A2 ?!



## GhorMaanas (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi,

looking for a good 2.0 speaker set-up, primarily for using with my PMP. could anyone pls tell which one should be better among the two ? wont like to consider anything else from these 

1. *Roland MA-15D* -- am inclining more towards this one, as its got some extra features like bass-enhancement (though not which i would probably be using much), subwoofer out, ability to be used as second monitor-set for a surround sound system, etc. getting it for 11.5k from bajaao.com

2. *Audioengine A2 *-- another set of marvellous 'mini' speakers. not available yet. waiting time is more or less 1 month. price is 9.5k from the same dealer as above.

the dealer gave me a diplomatic kind of reply that both are very good. and am confused now. i would not like to stretch further than 12k. 

kindly suggest friends....


----------



## Sarath (Oct 7, 2011)

Its difficult to compare them without listening to either. As i said earlier, try approaching some local shops and audition them. Finding them might be a rarity though.

Oh nice to see you are already considering the A2. I didn't see this thread before.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 7, 2011)

the A2 isnt in stock. bajaao.com is the only place in my knowledge that stock these here.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 7, 2011)

@*Kil*- Again speakers?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah....is baar moojhik waale


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2011)

Studio Monitors for use as speakers ?


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 23, 2011)

Get the Edirol/Roland MA-15D cause the problem with Audio engine 2 is ,no sooner you have bought one you will want to upgrade to Audioengine 5
  Also the bass is more complete on Roland MA-15D


----------

